# Yamaha f40 problem



## flatbottomarky (Aug 2, 2014)

Have a 2010 f40 leha efi that idles and runs good but bogs down at wot. Seem to be starving for fuel. Got new gas and changed two of the under hood filters, the paper one in the canister and the inline strainer, neither looked dirty to my eye, and no change in engine performance. I understand there is another filter on injector pump?. Any one have any experience with this? Maybe fuel pump bad? Thanks for any info.


----------



## turbotodd (Aug 2, 2014)

yes there is another filter. 

Inside the VST is the high pressure fuel pump. VST=vapor separator tank. In order to gain access, you remove the top half of the VST, and the pump comes off with it. At the end of the pump is the filter. Commonly clogged with stale fuel, etc. 

Also inside the injectors is a tiny screen that is a last resort for filtering fuel. I've seen those get plugged too, from sitting for long periods of time. The screens are not replaceable-have to get the whole injector.

I don't remember when, but there was a recall issued for some of the F40's that dealt with this exact problem. Have a dealer run your PID (product ID) aka serial number and they can tell you what-if any-modifications need to be done.

The models affected were (well-this is what I had in my notes, double check with the dealer)

F40LA #6BGL-100001~1012938
F40LEHA #s 6BGL-1000038~1012919
F40JEA #s 6BGS-1001225~1012223
and
F40JEHS #s 6BGS-1001264~1012724

If your motor falls into one of these, and hasn't had the modification already done, you may be eligible for a free VST pump, filter, and gasket.


----------



## SquiggyFreud (Aug 5, 2014)

I just went through something similar on my 2012 F40LA. there was a recall on the fuel line fitting at the engine which they though would fix the issue but I had to take it back when it did the same thing. They ended up changing fuel pump kit, and she is now purring like a kitten.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=34016


----------



## flatbottomarky (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks guys, my motor pid # does fall in the ones listed here. Also is under Yamaha extended warranty for another year, not sure what that covers. When I get a day off work I'll consult a dealer.


----------



## flatbottomarky (Oct 13, 2014)

Been a while but wanted to update this in case anyone has a similar problem. I bought a new OEM fuel line assembly with bulb and connectors and the motor runs like new. I had tried sierra and attwood, one leaked the other was appearently sucking air.The way the motor was running I was sure there was something else wrong but figured I'd try it rather than take it to 95$ per hr. dealer. Still can't believe it worked. I did change the on engine fuel fitting too before trying it out, but saw nothing wrong with the old one. I believe it was the after market fuel line fitting sucking air.


----------



## Keystone (Oct 13, 2014)

Nice to know it ended up being a simple fix.


----------

